# Swapping out Rapala treble hooks to singles



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried to swap out treble hooks on Rapalas and change them with single hooks? I use rapalas a lot in rivers for browns and I am wondering if my Rapala would still run true if I took off the treble hook and put on singles? If it worked I would ride the hooks up and it should avoid a lot of snags.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

First, did you find single hooks with a large enough eye to put through a split ring?

If you can find those if you match the weight to the old hooks they should run fine.

I would like to do this also but can't find the hooks.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I believe you can better attach by using siwash hooks,bending the eye vs.split rings.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Search for, "Owner SINGLE REPLACMENT HOOKS*" *spelled incorrectly, or use this link and scroll down the page. The eye is rotated for using with split rings. The hook number is 4101 or 4102 for extra, extra strong.

http://www.ownerhooks.com/treblehooks.htm

Use the hook chart, they are not sized like for like. You need a size 1 or 2 to replace a size 6 treble for a size 13 rapala.

VMC makes some as well.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks puny trout. The thing I don't understand though is why do they have recommend to have the first hook riding down and the back one up. It seems like if you placed them both running up you would get less weeds and snags. Can someone tell me why they recommend it the way they do? But it looks like they would work. Thanks again.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

gonewest said:


> Thanks puny trout. The thing I don't understand though is why do they have recommend to have the first hook riding down and the back one up. It seems like if you placed them both running up you would get less weeds and snags. Can someone tell me why they recommend it the way they do? But it looks like they would work. Thanks again.


 If the middle hook is facing upwards the point will be protected by the body of the lure, making it pretty much worthless.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sure they did a fair amount of research because they go to great lengths to make sure people know how to use them for the best results. As far as the front hook goes, when installed riding up, it's basically resting against the belly of the lure, so less likely to get to the fishes jaw. When installed riding down, there is no obstruction. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks guys I'm sure goi*ng to try and let you know. I won't probably fish rapalas till spring though.*


----------



## gotigers (Aug 4, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> The hook number is 4101 or 4102 for extra, extra strong.
> 
> http://www.ownerhooks.com/treblehooks.htm


Wow, thank you for this! Been looking for hooks like this for a while with no luck.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

eBay has been pretty good for getting them at a reasonable price. That's one of the reasons I build all of my spinners with split rings, in case I need to swap out the trebles due to regs, preference, etc.

Also, I tend to use fairly large lures. (Old Poe's cedar and A.C. Shiners, Rapalas, etc.) So having 3 size 2 trebles can be tough on the trout if you practice catch and release. One will be in the jaw, one will be in the pectoral fin and one will end up stuck some where else on the body...


----------

